

Applied Micro shows 64-bit ARM server chip, ignites x86 debate - mtgx
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9230784/Applied_Micro_shows_64_bit_ARM_server_chip_ignites_x86_debate

======
bascule
They talk about servers with "128, 256 and 512 processor cores" but how
effectively can that be leveraged given ARM's weakly consistent memory model?
Wouldn't systems like the JVM which have the technology to utilize this many
cores struggle on such a CPU?

------
ksec
I think the performance gap between ARMv8 and x86 Haswell are just far too
great.

